# Got biggest tip and felt bad..



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

Got a Select ping and drove to rider. A guy comes out handing me a $20 saying, "I'll tip you more after the ride for your time. My mother has a hard time walking and she needs to go the ER." I tell him no worries and ask if he needs help. He says he's fine, and 5 minutes later he brings her mother in a wheelchair.

The lady fell in the bathroom and hit her head on a wall. She looked okay but her doctor wanted her taken to ER just in case there was internal bleeding. The ride ended up being 8 miles, $29 gross. When we arrived the guy handed me another $20 and thanked me. I wished him and his mother good luck and went home since hospital was <3mi away from home.

I later saw that the guy tipped another $10 in app, so $50 total in tips for 30 minutes. After 2 months of driving, this was my biggest tip but I felt kinda bad for the guy. He was taking care of his 80 yr-old mother every night. My parents aren't that old but I am thankful that they are healthy. I hope his mother is well...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

One question....??????

Why didn't he run her to the hospital...?

Great tips butt it does make one wonder..

Rakos


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

Rakos said:


> One question....??????
> 
> Why didn't he run her to the hospital...?
> 
> ...


He couldn't get her in his SUV because it was too high.. looked like her lower body was completely paralyzed


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Congrats. He was grateful for your service. Don’t feel bad.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

LA Husky said:


> Got a Select ping and drove to rider. A guy comes out handing me a $20 saying, "I'll tip you more after the ride for your time. My mother has a hard time walking and she needs to go the ER." I tell him no worries and ask if he needs help. He says he's fine, and 5 minutes later he brings her mother in a wheelchair.
> 
> The lady fell in the bathroom and hit her head on a wall. She looked okay but her doctor wanted her taken to ER just in case there was internal bleeding. The ride ended up being 8 miles, $29 gross. When we arrived the guy handed me another $20 and thanked me. I wished him and his mother good luck and went home since hospital was <3mi away from home.
> 
> I later saw that the guy tipped another $10 in app, so $50 total in tips for 30 minutes. After 2 months of driving, this was my biggest tip but I felt kinda bad for the guy. He was taking care of his 80 yr-old mother every night. My parents aren't that old but I am thankful that they are healthy. I hope his mother is well...


Ambulance would have costs $800. Guy was grateful for an alternative option at a lower cost, no reason to feel bad.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

^What Steve said. 

It's great that you have empathy and I would too in the same position as I am going through taking care of two elderly loved ones at the moment. But having worked in the healthcare environment previously, even an arranged transport is nothing close to what he paid you. As long as she isn't bleeding or discharging bodily fluids he could tip you $250 and still be under a private transport.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Our local news stations ran a piece last year telling people to get an ambulance instead of an Uber when they are facing a medical emergency...then interviewed a bunch of people who said Uber was faster and way cheaper....they really didnt sell their tagline.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Remember to offer all your pax gum, water, or an AED.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

....no no sir, just keeping talking, Im almost there....

(Ewwww.....)


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I am friends with two paramedics and my wife is a nurse. The other weekend one of the paramedics goes "So, how many people have you taken to the hospital while doing Uber?" No joke.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

BikingBob said:


> So, how many people have you taken to the hospital while doing Uber?"


My answer would be a truthful one: Only people who are visiting someone else who's been hospitalized.

Christine


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

LA Husky said:


> Got a Select ping and drove to rider. A guy comes out handing me a $20 saying, "I'll tip you more after the ride for your time. My mother has a hard time walking and she needs to go the ER." I tell him no worries and ask if he needs help. He says he's fine, and 5 minutes later he brings her mother in a wheelchair.
> 
> The lady fell in the bathroom and hit her head on a wall. She looked okay but her doctor wanted her taken to ER just in case there was internal bleeding. The ride ended up being 8 miles, $29 gross. When we arrived the guy handed me another $20 and thanked me. I wished him and his mother good luck and went home since hospital was <3mi away from home.
> 
> I later saw that the guy tipped another $10 in app, so $50 total in tips for 30 minutes. After 2 months of driving, this was my biggest tip but I felt kinda bad for the guy. He was taking care of his 80 yr-old mother every night. My parents aren't that old but I am thankful that they are healthy. I hope his mother is well...


If you know the address , buy him and his mother a pizza and thank him
( if it is not breaking TOS rules )


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

henrygates said:


> Remember to offer all your pax gum, water, or an AED.


Aux cords, AED and Narcan.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

mbd said:


> If you know the address , buy him and his mother a pizza and thank him
> ( if it is not breaking TOS rules )


That sounds nice but is a bit creepy.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Or a thank you card


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

mbd said:


> Or a thank you card


Still creepy. I get a ride I don't want to get a card from the driver later. That's just weird.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Still creepy. I get a ride I don't want to get a card from the driver later. That's just weird.


Before long Uber will be....

Synonymous with weird...8>O

Rakos









PS. This is an Uber driver trying to get his rider in the car...8>O


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

LA Husky said:


> Got a Select ping and drove to rider. A guy comes out handing me a $20 saying, "I'll tip you more after the ride for your time. My mother has a hard time walking and she needs to go the ER." I tell him no worries and ask if he needs help. He says he's fine, and 5 minutes later he brings her mother in a wheelchair.
> 
> The lady fell in the bathroom and hit her head on a wall. She looked okay but her doctor wanted her taken to ER just in case there was internal bleeding. The ride ended up being 8 miles, $29 gross. When we arrived the guy handed me another $20 and thanked me. I wished him and his mother good luck and went home since hospital was <3mi away from home.
> 
> I later saw that the guy tipped another $10 in app, so $50 total in tips for 30 minutes. After 2 months of driving, this was my biggest tip but I felt kinda bad for the guy. He was taking care of his 80 yr-old mother every night. My parents aren't that old but I am thankful that they are healthy. I hope his mother is well...


Don't feel bad an ambulance would have cost him like $5K.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

mbd said:


> If you know the address , buy him and his mother a pizza and thank him
> ( if it is not breaking TOS rules )


I know u mean well and all but I don't think an 80 year old should have pizza in their diet.


----------

